# [SOLVED] PS3 not showing 1080p



## Scuz (Aug 1, 2008)

Ok basically Im a PC technician and need help with me TV and PS3 set up. I have plugged the Playstation 3 into my LG scarlet 42' Full hd tv.I'm using a top of the range HDMI cable... When I load it up, its fine and I go to Display settings, HDmi go to next do automatic, get invalid format ??? go to custom turn on 1080p invaild format???? wont display my screen at 1080p but will at 1080i and 720p..... any ideas why this is??? 

Tried a Blu ray movie and didn't no whether it was 720p or 1080p is there a way to find out which one its displaying at??


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: PS3 not showing 1080p*

You have to go into the PS3 menu and set it to output 1080p. If you get stuck somewhere with no picture, you can try holding the PS3 power button for 5 seconds and that will reset the output to default. Then you can start over. (Lesson learned the hard way.)


----------



## Scuz (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: PS3 not showing 1080p*

lol... I already said i did that and thats way im asking you lol but I figured it out hdmi cable didnt support 1080p


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: PS3 not showing 1080p*

Sorry I missed that in your post. I was thinking you were referring to the TV settings. Glad you got it figured out.

We'll mark this one solved.


----------

